# Trades people in Christchurch



## farmer100 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My wife and I are currently looking at moving to NZ, and feel that Christchurch represents the best place for us.

We are coming over to NZ for 3 weeks between mid October and early November and intend to be in in Chch for about a week at the end of the trip.

The reason for spending a week there is to see if we could get on with living there, and to meet up with some estate agents and job agencies.

I am an electrician, so was wondering if there are any sparks, or other trades for that matter in Chch at the moment that could let me know with how they are doing for work currently; is there much work currently, or is it all a bit slow due to lack of insurance payouts?

Can you recommend some decent employment agencies to go and meet with while I am there? 
I have already arranged a meeting with Tradestaff, but if anyone can advise any others I would be gratefull as it looks like I will probably need a job offer to get my EOI picked.

Many thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## pennybarn (Feb 27, 2011)

farmer100 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife and I are currently looking at moving to NZ, and feel that Christchurch represents the best place for us.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris we too will be heading to Christchurch early November, we have one contact there who said there is a lot of work available in Christchurch ( we run a small building construction business here in the UK) but we have been told there are good and not so good companies to get work with, good luck hope you get a job offer. I have spent hours trawling the Internet and have sent Brian's CV & references off to loads of companies on line, we have had a couple of responses that have led us to set up meetings when we get there, lots of employers won't even answer you if they are unaware that they will see you face to face so you are in a good position actually going out there, if I was you I would just forward your cv etc to some of the main companies close to Christchurch tell them the dates you are there, I have to say even if they are not interested most of them drop you a line to say so, not like here in the UK where they don't even acknowledge you have even made the effort to contact them! Best of luck


----------

